# Whey Protein Shake



## androsine (Apr 12, 2003)

I'm going to experiment with Optimum Nutrition's 100% Whey protein shake. I'll tell you how I react to it and how I used it. I plan to exercise to help build back the muscle I lost from my four month bout. Along with eating more I need more protein and my stomach takes so long to digest meat. Need a new source of fuel.


----------



## androsine (Apr 12, 2003)

Ok, I took one scoop with 1 cup of water. So far it wasn't too bad. There is some twitching in my small intestine. Other than that, not to bad. I did eat a bunch of meat the day before that messed me up. I'm sure it's the shake thats making the twitches though. I've been spasm free for close to a month, so I know this might be a trigger. I'm going to play around with it with yogurt (yohgut in Europe







) Maybe that will ease the whey response. I'll update you.


----------



## androsine (Apr 12, 2003)

Second day: Took one serving with a cup of yogurt. Less gas than the day before. Still, a little gas and some rumbling. But my muscles appreciated the extra whey. Most of the work I've been doing left me worn out. I'm starting to recover more. I took day three off. I'll keep posting for another week or so for others wanting to see what this does.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I've been experimenting with Whey Protein as well. It tends to loosen my stools quite a bit, so instead of being C I get loose BM's, sometimes nearing full-blown D. I've learned I have to cut back to every other day or every second or third day. But, on the days I do drink it, I have a lot more energy and it's way easier to do some weight work. I'm trying to rebuild my muscles, too, but for me it's been many years (6) since I've had any decent muscle tone. I like it with a little bit of heavy cream and sometimes I can even tolerate a little tiny bit of instant coffee. I have a hard time drinking it straight as I hate vanilla flavored anything. As long as I stay away from carbs for 2 or 3 hours before and after the shake I don't have a problem. For some reason I do better not mixing carbs and proteins/fats.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

You all know whey is mostly lactose, right? And lactose intolerance is very very common. Lactose intolerance alone can cause D and the other unpleasant IBS symptoms.







Surely there's alternatives to whey. For women who aren't allergic, there's soy protein. It contains estrogen, something everyone knew a few years ago and now everyone has forgotten. I tell my male friends not to take it because of the estrogen. There must be other protein supplements out there also. If not, maybe you could make some with rice milk and chocolate sauce or something.







Anyway, I've always done pretty good with plain broiled chicken myself.


----------



## androsine (Apr 12, 2003)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/lactose.htm This site tells you what products are lactose free. If your sensitive to milk then you will have some gas from the whey. Lets face it, if you want more muscle and don't mind the gas use the protein.


----------



## EYEBSER2 (Apr 27, 2003)

If you are trying to re-build some muscle I was glad to learn that L-glutathione does that. In fact comsuming whey helps the body produce it's own. L-glutathione aids in replacing atrophy of muscles after an illness. So, if you just can't stomach (sorry for the pun) whey, you may try the glutathione supplements. Other than that, I LOVE the whey protein powders as a morning smothie with fruit or chocolate, but have had to give them up since developing IBS.


----------



## diana15 (Feb 15, 2011)

The problem with the right protein shake after the training is that you get an insulin spike, and means that the ability to burn fat in the body slows down. If you want to lose fat, then you need to prevent them from insulin spikes. When it's time to eat, make sure it is a healthy mix of protein, vegetables and healthy fats. So basically want a good balanced meal. So if you want to see really amazing results in the loss of fat then do not eat within 1-2 hours after training.proteindrink


----------



## KDH (Mar 27, 2011)

I need recipes to help my client gain weight. Megan had said that she had a great recipe for banana bread and sugar cookies. Any suggestions? I don't know yet, what my new client is sensitive too. Thanks. KDH


----------

